# Trade my Delta FF miles



## thinze3 (Jan 24, 2014)

I have Delta Skymiles that have been sitting in my account for 4 years now.  Since we do not fly Delta I am wondering how I can trade them for United or Southwest FF miles.

Any advice?


----------



## linsj (Jan 24, 2014)

The only way to trade them is to find someone to book a ticket for you and you book a ticket for that person. Points.com does some miles/hotel points exchanges, but the loss is enormous in a trade.

I'm puzzled that 4-year-old miles have not expired.


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 24, 2014)

It's almost impossible. The best you can do is use delta miles to book a free flight on Delta or one of the Sky Team members. 

If you can't find a use, there are lots of charities you can donate to and let them use the miles. 

Cheers


----------



## Dandc3 (Jan 24, 2014)

thinze3 said:


> I have Delta Skymiles that have been sitting in my account for 4 years now.  Since we do not fly Delta I am wondering how I can trade them for United or Southwest FF miles.
> 
> Any advice?



you can gift Delta sky pesos, but there is a charge from Delta.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 24, 2014)

linsj said:


> <<snipped>>  I'm puzzled that 4-year-old miles have not expired.



I don't think DL miles expire.


----------



## NJDave (Jan 25, 2014)

Delta miles could be useful. You could use them for interisland airfare or airfare within Europe.

How many miles do you have?


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 25, 2014)

Inter-island in Hawaii? Which airline?

I only have about 43000 miles. These were left over from our trip to Europe in 2010.  We booked Air France flights through Delta.


----------



## NJDave (Jan 25, 2014)

thinze3 said:


> Inter-island in Hawaii? Which airline?
> 
> I only have about 43000 miles. These were left over from our trip to Europe in 2010.  We booked Air France flights through Delta.



Hawaiian Airlines


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 25, 2014)

Delta partners - http://www.delta.com/content/www/en...award-travel/airlines-and-mileage-charts.html


----------



## cmh (Jan 25, 2014)

You can buy gift cards.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 25, 2014)

Timeshare Von said:


> I don't think DL miles expire.



I had some that expired a couple of years ago.  Granted, they did warn me about six months prior, but I postponed doing something right then, forgot about it and--poof!

Now, this was a few years ago so perhaps they no longer do this, which would be great.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 26, 2014)

Delta changed the rules a few years ago and miles no longer expire. I don't recall the exact time frame, but maybe three or four years ago. Maybe longer.

It was a nice change, since I have trouble keeping all my children's various frequent flyer accounts alive. I had to go shopping for low cost items at Christmas to save two American accounts.

Sheila


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 26, 2014)

sfwilshire said:


> Delta changed the rules a few years ago and miles no longer expire. I don't recall the exact time frame, but maybe three or four years ago. Maybe longer.
> 
> It was a nice change, since I have trouble keeping all my children's various frequent flyer accounts alive. I had to go shopping for low cost items at Christmas to save two American accounts.
> 
> Sheila



Geez, I can't believe how time is flying!    Good to know this!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 26, 2014)

I think it changed after their merger was complete with NWA as I seem to recall their World Perks program miles did not expire.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 27, 2014)

I had Republic miles until NWA acquired them, and then Delta acquired  NWA. I never had to worry about any of their miles expiring. When I'd take a trip on another airline, I'd buy lots of magazine subscriptions if the miles were going to expire.

Now Delta lets you buy all kinds of stuff using miles:

https://marketplace.delta.com/


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 27, 2014)

Good to know about the Hawaii inter-island flights. Thanks Dave.  

I had a lady who did a Google search and found this thread on TUG.  She has SW miles that do not work for her but Delta miles do.  Since I have a trip planned this summer that SW flights work great for, we may do an exchange of some sort in a couple of weeks.




artringwald said:


> Now Delta lets you buy all kinds of stuff using miles:
> https://marketplace.delta.com/



I only have enough to get Omaha steaks. 


I wonder how valuable a member's only forum would be for Tugger's looking to exchange FF miles?


----------

